# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Anthony Blake en `Blake, más cerca´ [Barcelona]

## Shade

Bueno, resulta que trabajo en la compañía atrapalo.com y hoy una compañera del departamento de espectáculos me ha avisado de esto:

http://www.atrapalo.com/espectaculos...lake-mas-cerca

Por las dudas que a alguien le interese. Yo casi seguro iré, no es uno de mis magos preferidos en cuanto a limpieza de técnica, pero la puesta en escena me enc

Aviso que es mañana.

P.D.: No es publicidad de la empresa, lo aviso por las dudas. Por si no quereis entrar en el link pongo la info aquí.

Descripción:

_Después de 25 años en los que Anthony Blake nos ha hecho vivir experiencias asombrosas, vuelve con un nuevo concepto del mentalismo para mostrárnoslo `Más cerca´. Tras sus últimos espectáculos `Lo saben todo de tí´ y `Espíritu´, montajes de gran formato, Anthony Blake sentía la necesidad de acercarse más al espectador. Y su público, también, así se lo transmitía. Por ello ha creado `Más cerca´, un espectáculo que sin perder la grandiosidad de las propuestas, recupera la esencia del mentalismo.

El espectáculo es un recorrido por las diferentes facetas del mentalismo y en las que Anthony Blake nos demuestra su maestría: Telepatía, Predicciones, Telequinesia, Premoniciones, Videncia… Todo un mundo de experiencias personales en las que el espectador participará en todo momento viviendo situaciones sorprendentes.

Blake es capaz de saber tu pasado y tu futuro inmediatos, tu identidad, tus gustos, tus deseos, tus proyectos… Hasta el dinero que llevas en el bolsillo... Y puede hacer, además, que sientas, pienses y actúes de una determinada manera. ¿Crees que no es posible?... Su dilatada experiencia profesional como mentalista le ha enseñado que mirando hacia adentro podemos saber mucho más de lo que nos rodea que si sólo miramos hacia fuera.

Nuestros cinco sentidos son un sofisticado sistema de captación de mensajes y estímulos de nuestro mundo exterior. Son la llave del desván. Se calcula que en un segundo captan unos once millones de bits de información, aunque normalmente sólo procesamos dieciséis bits de forma consciente. Nuestra mente podría procesar toda esta información para desarrollar más a fondo nuestras capacidades de imaginación y de intuición.

La imaginación nos permite vivir mentalmente formas de vida favorables a nuestros intereses. Imaginando, generamos flujos energéticos que crean las condiciones para que se produzcan en la vida real. La intuición, llamada el sexto sentido, es la capacidad de dar respuestas no racionales a nuestras necesidades y se sabe que su eficacia es mucho mayor que la de nuestro sistema racional. La intuición es nuestra mejor herramienta para navegar por nuestras vidas, aunque normalmente cometemos el error de idolatrar lo racional en detrimento de lo intuitivo, como si quisiéramos desprendernos de nuestro origen animal que no nos deja sentir superiores. Podemos desarrollar nuestra intuición entrenando nuestros sentidos, y podemos aprender a navegar por el mundo en base a nuestro poder intuitivo para conseguir mejorar nuestras vidas. Blake nos propone una experiencia escénica para que descubramos el poder de la mente, para que juguemos con las cosas imposibles que sólo él puede hacer que sucedan.

Y está dispuesto a compartir con todos sus evidencias y su capacidad de ver más allá de lo que ve nuestra razón. Pero esta vez mucho MÁS CERCA. Una cercanía que nos hará traspasar esa fina línea entre imaginación y realidad donde todo es relativo, hasta el tiempo... Porque, ¿qué es el tiempo sino el espacio entre nuestros recuerdos?...

`Aunque todo lo que verás y vivirás en MÁS CERCA será fruto de tu imaginación. Cuando acabe el espectáculo, no le des más vueltas. No tiene sentido´.
_

Como llegar etc:
_Club Capitol, Barcelona

Horario(s) evento: 21:30h

Dirección: Rambles, 138 | Mapa

Cómo llegar: Metro: Catalunya (L1 y L3). FGC: Catalunya. Bus: 14, 38, 59, N9, N12_

----------


## Shade

Perdón, no me deja editar mi mensaje.

Me acabo de dar cuenta de que esto esta publicado en el blogdemagia.com lo que si, si contratáis por atrapalo sale al 50% de descuento, pero solo para el dia 24 parece, estoy averiguando si va a extender la oferta a más días la empresa.

----------


## Pardo

> Perdón, no me deja editar mi mensaje.
> 
> Me acabo de dar cuenta de que esto esta publicado en el blogdemagia.com lo que si, si contratáis por atrapalo sale al 50% de descuento, pero solo para el dia 24 parece, estoy averiguando si va a extender la oferta a más días la empresa.


Siendo en el Capitol, lo mas seguro es que si que amplie oferta en Atrapalo, Grup Balanya, dueños del Capitol, suelen hacerlo así con todos los espectáculos....

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## Shade

Pardo!!

A ti también te tenemos en Atrapalo!!

http://www.atrapalo.com/espectaculos...con-luis-pardo

Fuí a verte cuando estabas en el Teatreneu con Ksual-mente, me gusto mucho muchisimo, sobre todo el efecto de la ruleta rusa final.

Ahora estoy por irte a ver a konfidencialmente pero claro, hay que sacar tiempo de la manga en vez de ases!!

----------


## Ruffus

Si alguien ha visto su anterior espectáculo " lo saben todo de ti" y va a ver este, podría hacernos una comparativa entre el nuevo y el anterior, que tuve la suerte de poder asistir y me pareció, salvo alguna excepción, muy buena actuación.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Hola.

Bueno, estabamos discutiendolo en privado, pero al ver que hay más gente que se anima lo pongo en público

* Mañana dia 24 a las 20 delante del Zurich*
Sacais la entrada por atrápalo, que está mas barato. Cuando estemos todos, vamos a sacar las entradas a taquilla y nos vamos a tomar algo.

Vamos a espectáculo y a la salida, pues nos tomamos un bocata o a casa, como querais  :117: 

¿Que os parece?

----------


## Némesis

Nos veremos después del "tomar algo", pero vendré.

----------


## Shade

Bueno, si no es molestia y con el permiso de ustedes me uno a la función :P

----------


## Pardo

Me uniria, pero no puedo, tengo yo tambien teatro... yo ire el Sabado por la tarde.

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Bueno, vamos a comentar un poco "el partido"  :Wink1: 

Shade, Nemesis, Dante + compañia, Jordi y yo hemos disfrutado de una velada con este gran ilusionista en su función Blak más de cerca.

Y fíjate que no soy un gran partidario de Blake pero voy a romper una lanza a favor de este Mentalista. Siempre he pensado que el objetivo prioritario de un mago es que el público disfrute, y Blake lo consigue con creces.

A destacar su buena charla y su buen papel en el escenario que logra encandilar al público. Blake es un auténtico profesional

Sólo una cosita que no me ha gustado es que considero que abusa mucho de un juego de mentalismo. Pero es lo que la gente quiere ver, por lo que, aunque se me ha hecho pesado en ese momento, a la gente le ha encantado.

Y me ha encantado una prediccion en pizarra, que no tengo ni la más remota idea de como la ha hecho. Por el resto de rutinas, encuentro que el espectáculo es altamente recomendable para todo el mundo;

- Para los magos, para ver a un "maestro de la interpretación"
- Y  para los profanos, para "ilusionarse con verdadera magia"

Un saludo.

----------


## Némesis

Bueno, a ver si me acuerdo de todo más o menos:

- Apertura: Me ha encantado. Presentación muy buena, ejecución impecable, sabiendo llevar la charla espectacularmente. Chapeau.
- Adivinando datos del público: Un abuso descarado y pesado de ese accesorio del mentalista que contiene una eñe. No me ha gustado nada.
- El de la bola del mundo: Ingenioso y con una presentación original.
- El del objeto en el ovillo: Pues muy mal. El objeto elegido por la otra chica no ha intervenido en el juego, y había tantos ovillos que no se ha molestado ni en hacer lo de "la opción del mago". ¿Qué había en los otros? He oído perfectamente cómo el público se lo preguntaba.
- El juego del reloj: Sensacional. Nada que decir.
- Pseudohipnosis de una espectadora viendo una foto: Un gran juego, aunque todos hemos visto que esa foto tenía "algo raro"...
- Predicción en el globo: Igual que lo hace Pardo, pero más dinámico aunque con una presentación, para mi gusto, menos trabajada.
- Juego en el que adivina las "manías" de cuatro espectadores: Muy bueno, se supone que ha cometido un error... Pero sospecho que era deliberado
- Juego de la película y el dibujo acertados: También de los buenos.
- La caja fuerte y la chica interpetando los pensamientos: De largo, lo mejor de todo el espectáculo, me he quedado totalmente alucinado. Si no es una compinche, un verdadero efectazo.
- Levitación de la mesa al final: Muy bien presentada, vale la pena verla.

· Lo positivo: Que adivine los nombres y apellidos de cuatro personas del público es muy sorprendente, su charla que nunca aburre y su increíble experiencia y saber hacer cuando algo no le sale como lo tenía planeado.

· Lo negativo: No hay ninguna relación entre unos efectos y otros, el espectáculo me ha parecido un poco disperso.

En general es un buen espectáculo, aunque no sé si se vale sus 20 eurazos.

¡Ná más!

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Ahhh es verdad, que tu has pagado 20. Jiji, por suerte saqué la entrada por atrápalo y no me ha pesado tanto.

Coincido con tus opiniones de los juegos

Sobre el comentario de la bola del mundo, me faltaba que le hubiera dado un "movimiento final" porque al pedir que buscaran los participantes sus marcas, el últimio chico que habia escrito fue directo donde él sabia que lo había hecho y no veía nada.

----------


## Némesis

¡Se me olvidaba!

Al final del espectáculo, ya fuera del teatro, un pequeño número de doblar cucharas con el público de muy cerca, y rodeado. Muy bueno, y es de agradecer también el detalle.

----------


## Manelman

Hola a todos!

mira que estaba prácticamente convencido de que ya tenía planes para el sábado por la tarde: Ir a ver a Blake. Pero entre una cosa y otra...no sé...

¿Habéis leído las opiniones de Atrapalo? Se te quitan las ganas, ¿no? Y ahora acabo de leer vuestros comentarios de la jugada y, la verdad, no sé si vale la pena...

He visto a Blake ya en directo, hace años. Me he tragado todas sus apariciones en televisión y todos sus especiales (incluido el último desastre tipo "al filo de lo imposible" en TVE hace unos meses, etc... Entonces ya me decepcionó bastante.  :roll: 

Por lo que contáis, no hay nada nuevo en el espectáculo...Me refiero a algo que no hayamos visto antes... No sé ¿alguno de los que lo hayáis visto, me ofrece una razón de peso para ir?

Sigo pensando que es uno de los grandes, pero no precisamente por su innovación... En fin, ya iréis contando más cosas...

Salu2!

----------


## Pardo

Yo voy este Sabado a la sesión de las 6, si alguien mas se quiere apuntar... por alli nos vemos!

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## RAIMONS

yo no tengo prisa por ir a verlo,jejeje. primero tengo que ver a Pardo,luego si se tercia,entre  finales de noviembre o diciembre,iré a ver a ese otro monstruo. saludos, .

----------


## Ghod

Pues yo estuve anoche, y con lo poquito de magia que se (ques poco poco, poquisimo), y estando sentado en la fila 2, me decepcionó bastante. Trucos muy simplones, con una preparación mediocre (se salvan un par de ellos) yen los que, a poco que pienses, ves claramente donde está el truco...

Es más, en un par o tres de ellos (el de adivinar las manias y esas cosas) se le vió varias veces "el truquillo"....

En resumen, es la primera vez que lo iba a ver y me costará repetir. :roll:

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Bueno GhoD, pues ya sabes. Si quieres ver magia de verdad, apúntante a la Quedada de Barcelona  :117: 

Espero y deseo que no te decepcionemos. No tenemos un gran nivel (hablo por mi) pero son divertidas.

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...=154056#154056

----------


## FassmanJr

A mi tambien me decepciono. No lo habia visto antes en directo, pero me esperaba mas, sobretodo porl lo que he visto de el en la Tele, y por el gran nombre que tiene. Me esperaba mas sobretodo despues de ver los 2 shows de Luis Pardo, que creo superan mucho a este de Anthony Blake, Pues me gusto mucho mas como hace los juegos y las explicaciones de Luis Pardo, incluso algunos juegos que hacen los dos, como los hace Luis Pardo, son muco mejores. Y la gente tambien se nota que salia mas contenta que con Anthony Blake.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Ya claro, que coincidencia que tanto Ghod como FassmanJr lleven sólo 1 mensaje y escriban criticando a Blake... Vamos Luis!!! que te hemos pillado!!! Estás haciendo propaganda encubierta de tus shows y minando a la competencia!!!

Pillín pillín  :117: 

Es broma chicos. La verdad es que yo también me esperaba más. Y por poner un ejemplo, tal como dice Fass(gordon), un juego que hacen los dos (la predicción dentro del globo), la explicación del juego queda mucho más clara con Pardo que con Blake. Éste último se limitó a ir haciendo juegos durante su show mientras que Pardo tiene Guión. 

Un saludo.

----------


## Ghod

Pues no, no somos un clon, por si acaso te queda alguna duda! xD

Me gustaria ir a alguna quedada, pero antes tengo que dedicar tiempo a leer y releer ese maravilloso Canuto!

Lo dicho, de Andrew Blake me esperaba algo mas... :roll:

----------


## Pardo

> Ya claro, que coincidencia que tanto Ghod como FassmanJr lleven sólo 1 mensaje y escriban criticando a Blake... Vamos Luis!!! que te hemos pillado!!! Estás haciendo propaganda encubierta de tus shows y minando a la competencia!!!
> 
> Pillín pillín 
> 
> Es broma chicos. La verdad es que yo también me esperaba más. Y por poner un ejemplo, tal como dice Fass(gordon), un juego que hacen los dos (la predicción dentro del globo), la explicación del juego queda mucho más clara con Pardo que con Blake. Éste último se limitó a ir haciendo juegos durante su show mientras que Pardo tiene Guión. 
> 
> Un saludo.



 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: ??
Estas de coña, supongo.....

Yo fui a ver a Blake, y la verdad, me gusto!
Ya que el enterior espectáculo "Lo saben todo de tí" lo encontre flojo, y tras los desafortunados ultimos fracasos de Blake en tv, esperaba encontrame con lo peór!, pero no fue así, salí contento del teatro, no tanto como con Espíritu, que para mi es el mejor espectáculo de Blake, pero repito, me gusto.

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## Ghod

> Yo fui a ver a Blake, y la verdad, me gusto!
> Ya que el enterior espectáculo "Lo saben todo de tí" lo encontre flojo, y tras los desafortunados ultimos fracasos de Blake en tv, esperaba encontrame con lo peór!, pero no fue así, salí contento del teatro, no tanto como con Espíritu, que para mi es el mejor espectáculo de Blake, pero repito, me gusto.
> 
> Salud!
> Pardo.


Entonces solo me queda suponer que el domingo no tuvo un buen dia... :roll:

----------


## dante

Pues aunque el estilo de Blake no me entusiasme mucho, me quede muy contento de su  saber hacer, se le veia una gran experiencia. 
Exceptuando algún juego que me parecio mediocre como el de los obillos... o quizas no lo entendi bien... me agrado bastante. Si que es cierto que abuso de un accesorio para hacer un juego de adivinación, pero sin verlo con ojos de mago es algo que a la gente profana le gusto bastante.

Si en algún momento huvo algo de preshow paso desapercivido.
Como dice Nemesis el juego final es muy buneo, sea compinche o no. Además me parecio  que el personaje que presenta blake lo interpreta con credibilidad (sin olvidar que es un personaje de ficción).

PD: Sepamos mucho de magia o no, aventurarnos a decir con seguridad como se hace un juego no es muy prudente. Tanto si el mago es un profesional como principiante, en muchas ocasiones metemos la gamba sin saberlo.

----------


## Pardo

Aclaro que no usa compinches en ningun momento, y tampoco nada de pre-Show....

A mi es lo que mas me gusto, la transmisión telepatica, no la caja fuerte, ya que al ser electronica da mas de una sospecha al público...

Solo heche de menos las buenas charlas y presentaciones contundente de Blake. Done esta el hilo conductor del espectáculo? es algo que no entiendo mucho, pues sus presentaciones es lo que simpre mas me ha gustado de el...

Pero en fin, ya dige que esta bien...

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## dante

Me alegra que afirmes que no usa compinches, con el ultimo juego todos salimos de allí pregunandonos eso. Cada uno con su teoria

Fue la primera vez que veia a Blake en persona. No estaba seguro que saliera satisfecho del espectáculo, pero si fue así. Lo que si me falto como dices es el hilo conductor.

----------


## Pardo

Dante!!!!!!!

No me digas eso!!!!!

Conoces la tecnica que usa Derren en Reminiscence....? Yo he hecho algo similar en tv.... pues es lo mismo que hace Blake!!!!

Es que os cambian un poco la presentación y el concepto y os perdeis!!!

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## Ghod

> PD: Sepamos mucho de magia o no, aventurarnos a decir con seguridad como se hace un juego no es muy prudente. Tanto si el mago es un profesional como principiante, en muchas ocasiones metemos la gamba sin saberlo.


Mmmm...creo que si bien nos podemos equivocar en el proceso real de ejecución, cosa mas que probable y mas cuando, como yo, no se tiene un conocimiento muy extenso sobre la materia, lo que no se puede negar es que un mentalista de "ese nivel" no puede dejar "en coitus interruptus" en varios de sus juegos....el del ovillo y el de la foto sobre todo...

----------


## Ghod

mmm... no puedo editar....


añado que esto es mi opinión, y que cuando me cobran mi nivel de exigencia crece automàticamente, pidiendo a cambio de mi dinero (en el caso de un espectáculo) algo que, como mínimo, se constante en su calidad, sin rebasar hacia abajo unos minimos.

a parte de eso, ya me gustaria a mi saber lo que A. Blake sabe....no me queda nada...bufff..... :shock:

----------


## dante

He oido hablar del reminiscense, tengo un par de libros de Derren pero no hay nada sobre el. Tambien he leido por ahí que en la reedición del libro donde venia ese juego lo quitaron. ¿es cierto?
Hace tiempo que me pica la curiosidad, pero aun no me he decidido a buscar información.

PD: yo nunca dije que fuera un compinche, solo que me pareció muy gracioso y muy creativo el braisntoming que hicieron al salir del espectáculo. :twisted: 
Algunas ideas fueron muy productivas

----------


## Pardo

> PD: yo nunca dije que fuera un compinche, solo que me pareció muy gracioso y muy creativo el braisntoming que hicieron al salir del espectáculo. :twisted: 
> Algunas ideas fueron muy productivas


Normalmente es de donde salen las mejores ideas!

Salud!
Pardo

----------

